# Any of you lucky people who already have the tablet - Swype work?



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Any of you lucky people who already have the tablet - Swype work?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Works great on my Xoom and Galaxy Nexus, both running JB. Don't see why it wouldn't work on the Nexus 7.


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

I was shocked, but it does. As of a couple weeks ago Swype didn't support seven inch screens. I tried to install it on the Samsung Tab 7.0 that I returned to buy the nexus 7.

Swyped from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randoodle78 (May 12, 2012)

Swype beta is working great on my N7! No issues.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

tsruggles said:


> I was shocked, but it does. As of a couple weeks ago Swype didn't support seven inch screens. I tried to install it on the Samsung Tab 7.0 that I returned to buy the nexus 7.
> 
> Swyped from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Swype works great on my N7 and Xoom (running JB) as long as I'm not using Chrome (this applies to the Galaxy Nexus too).


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

nhat said:


> Swype works great on my N7 and Xoom (running JB) as long as I'm not using Chrome (this applies to the Galaxy Nexus too).


I second that. Chrome is becoming more and more useless.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

tsruggles said:


> I second that. Chrome is becoming more and more useless.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


3rd that! It's worth rooting, if for nothing else to get a decent browser. I just flashed CM10 today and that browser is awesome compared to that POS chrome excuse!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

tsruggles said:


> I was shocked, but it does. As of a couple weeks ago Swype didn't support seven inch screens. I tried to install it on the Samsung Tab 7.0 that I returned to buy the nexus 7.
> 
> Swyped from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Swype doesn't actually make a distinction between screen size, only resolution. Mainly know that from having to rig it to install on the HP touchpad as swype/android don't officially support 1024x768 resolution so have to tell swype to run at 1280x720 by manually editing the installer files. Galaxy tab 2 7.0 is 1024x600 and I believe Swype only supported that on Android 2.3 and before unless as you mentioned, they updated that to support ICS now. Swype always supported 1280x800 though on HC and ICS.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

tsruggles said:


> 3rd that! It's worth rooting, if for nothing else to get a decent browser. I just flashed CM10 today and that browser is awesome compared to that POS chrome excuse!


The browser itself is the best browser available for Android. The issue is an incompatibility with 3rd party keyboards. The update to SwiftKey fixed that issue, while Swype has yet to address it. The only browser comparable so far that I've found is Firefox or Mozilla's next generation browser for Android, Aurora (http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/channel/#aurora).


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I do not own a Nexus 7, but I am 99% sure that if you take the browser apk and the required databases it needs found in the /data/data/com.browser.android folder that it will work just fine. I had a friend test my theory and it crashes without the needed databases in that directory (he didn't put the files in the /data/data/* directory), but it should work otherwise as the other system dependencies are already prebaked into android. It was just complaining it didn't have a few databases already created was all.

Anyone that wants to follow through and test that theory all the way, let me know.


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

yarly said:


> Swype doesn't actually make a distinction between screen size, only resolution. Mainly know that from having to rig it to install on the HP touchpad as swype/android don't officially support 1024x768 resolution so have to tell swype to run at 1280x720 by manually editing the installer files. Galaxy tab 2 7.0 is 1024x600 and I believe Swype only supported that on Android 2.3 and before unless as you mentioned, they updated that to support ICS now. Swype always supported 1280x800 though on HC and ICS.


I tried to load it on a GTab2 7.0 and Swype actually gave me the message as I was installing that it doesn't support 7 inch screen sizes. Of course that had changed since I'm Swyping now on my N7. Not that I don't believe you, I'm just relaying the information that was displayed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

tsruggles said:


> I tried to load it on a GTab2 7.0 and Swype actually gave me the message as I was installing that it doesn't support 7 inch screen sizes. Of course that had changed since I'm Swyping now on my N7. Not that I don't believe you, I'm just relaying the information that was displayed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


It would say that in the Touchpad too. Probably just an overly generic message. Just random info about how it detects it and how you can change it can be found in the little tutorial I made about it for the Touchpad. Not that it's overly useful now or anything since you switched to a supported tablet, but still if you're curious


----------



## mtw4991 (Aug 31, 2011)

swype beta v1.0.3.5809 works very well on the N7


----------



## sbenson (Nov 18, 2011)

mtw4991 said:


> swype beta v1.0.3.5809 works very well on the N7
> 
> View attachment 29032
> 
> ...


I'm using the same on mine and it works well so far.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

mtw4991 said:


> swype beta v1.0.3.5809 works very well on the N7
> 
> View attachment 29032
> 
> ...


I take it that you haven't tried backspacing then.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

the new swype beta works on the nexus 7 and worked perfectly on the HP touchpad without any modifications, they realised the sizes of different tablets and included it in .


----------



## mtw4991 (Aug 31, 2011)

nhat said:


> I take it that you haven't tried backspacing then.


Backspacing works just fine on my N7 as does DragonGo, etc.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I think maybe he means the way they changed the functionality of backspace. Swype now kills the last word on backspace, but then it deletes the letters of the previous word letter by letter on holding down backspace. It used to kill the entire word if you held down backspace. Just kind of annoying.


----------



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

ace9988 said:


> the new swype beta works on the nexus 7 and worked perfectly on the HP touchpad without any modifications, they realised the sizes of different tablets and included it in .


Does swype beta still block Google Voice recognition for Dragon Voice? I left Swype a few months ago because I couldn't stand Dragon--just wondering if they ever relented and let us use Google VR.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> I think maybe he means the way they changed the functionality of backspace. Swype now kills the last word on backspace, but then it deletes the letters of the previous word letter by letter on holding down backspace. It used to kill the entire word if you held down backspace. Just kind of annoying.


Yes, exactly. But I only see this behavior when using Chrome. 3rd party keyboards behave perfectly fine in every other app I've used.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's a problem on more than just the N7 and Chrome. Swype has the issue on my GNexus with the stock browser.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Swype works well on my N7 in portrait mode (yes, it is a little buggy in Chrome). It's not so great in landscape mode if you're actually trying to swype, as you need to move your hand all over the place to swype out words. Tapping works well, though.

Check out this thread I started WRT best keyboards on the N7: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30819-best-keyboard/

Someone suggested Keyboard Manager. I loaded that up, and now I can use Swype in portrait mode and whatever else in landscape (currently using Thumb Keyboard). In fact, now that I think about it, you could set landscape to use the stock Android keyboard, and just use Chrome in landscape mode to get around the bug.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

mtw4991 said:


> swype beta v1.0.3.5809 works very well on the N7


Same here, I loaded it up first thing using their website and installer, no problems at all.


----------

